# Word of the Day: Feckless



## debodun (Oct 19, 2020)

Feckless (adjective) - lacking initiative or strength of character; irresponsible. 

Many millennials exhibit feckless behavior.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 19, 2020)

I can't help but notice the feckless behaviour of the younger generation today regarding Covid-19 measures and practices.


----------



## win231 (Oct 19, 2020)

I think feckless are cute on little kids.


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## CeeCee (Oct 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> View attachment 129023



On dogs also....my daughter‘s dog.  Rambo, 2 months ago.


----------



## Jules (Oct 19, 2020)

My ex-husband could best be described as feckless.


----------



## Chet (Oct 19, 2020)

I like these words of the day. My vocabulary could use a boost now and then.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 19, 2020)

The “feck” in *feckless* began as a short form of effect used in the Scots dialect. So *feckless* essentially means "ineffective," but is also used to describe *someone* who is irresponsible, incompetent, inept, or without purpose in life.

_It is surprising to realize how many feckless people inhabit the earth._

After interviewing 5 feckless applicants of various ages, I eventually hired a young person for the job


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm  going to be feckless & ask Chet  where in PA, do you call home?


----------

